# [8/2008 Thread] Hanalei Bay Resort Sold



## Bob P (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope this is a good thing...anybody familiar with Celebrity Resorts of Orlando?  http://www.kauaiworld.com/articles/2008/08/09/news/news02.txt

Bob


----------



## Kenrabs (Aug 9, 2008)

From what I've been reading it can't be any worse than what Quintas was. It's sounds like more of a change in resort management than the resort being sold. Hope it doesn't slow the sale of the restaurant and lounge so they can be open for our stay next summer.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 10, 2008)

It appears that  Celebrity is RCI points.  One of the considerations we had before purchasing at Hanalei Bay was that it was II affiliated, as we did not want to have to belong RCI and II.  It will interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 10, 2008)

I own 2 Celebrity managed resorts (Brigantine Beach and Orlando Spas), Brigantine is fixed week RCI and Orlando fixed week II. I understand if I want to bank Orlando with RCI, I can. Celebrity Resorts are bottom feeders. Very aggressive in their sales and unbelievable fabricators. They recently took over VRI and told those owners if the didn't buy into Celebrity they'd have big special assessments and increases in annual fees. That being said, since they took over Brigantine a few years ago and issued a SA, much needed work and total refurbishment is well on the road to completion. The Orlando Spas unit was already refurbished when I picked it up on ebay. I figured the devil I knew...and the price was right! When you look at their budgets, there's a lot going out at the top and not enough to the resorts. We have 2 Yahoo groups - CelebrityResortsOwners and CelebrityResortsBrigantineBeach - and some members are in a position to act as watchdogs. We have been actively informing other owners by way of flyers handed out at the resort to increase membership. We have no voice on the board and are trying to force them into a more balanced Association. 
I welcome any Hanalei Bay owners to join us. We try to screen prospective members and ask that you tell us a little about yourselves and what you own.
Eileen


----------



## wilma (Aug 10, 2008)

My concern is that the new owner will want to gut the place and give it a total makeover, because many of the units are dark, moldy, and pretty awful. Quintus sold out the resort and will pocket the money and leave a mess. Unfortunately the owners will likely have to pay for the mess that Quintus has left.


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 10, 2008)

That's what they did with Brigantine. It was first Ramada Vacation Suites, then Leisure Resorts. Leisure sucked dry what little Ramada left and went belly up. Celebrity took it's time in beginning the makeover. Brigantine is an historic hotel converted into Studio and 1Bedroom units. Last time I wast there (06) one elevator was broken, second barely moved. Exterior facade was falling off, roof leaked, windows leaked, AC broken in many units...I could go on and on. So in a sense, they did gut the place. They said they were going to do it by "column" -it's an 8 story building - but realized that would mean mess on every floor. Later mention said floor by floor. They didn't close at all.
Eileen


----------



## alanraycole (Aug 11, 2008)

*I don't know what to think, yet. But, from what I hear, I should hate it!*

I don't know much about Celebrity. So, I'll reserve my comments about them until after I know more.

But, I sure am glad Quitus is gone! 

Someone mentioned VRI earlier. From what I have heard about them, I would like to see the owners' board consider them. (Contrary to what was said earlier, I don't see any reference on either Celebrity's or VRI's websites about Celebrity buying VRI. In fact, on the VRI website, it reads, "With the beginning of Four Seasons Investment Company in 1964 and its subsequent merger into Vacation Resorts International, VRI has continually been under the guiding hand of its founder, Roy I. Fraser.")

Ideally, I would love to see Hilton take over management. Of all the timeshares I have owned, Hilton is my favorite system. HBR could be a Hilton affiliate! I would love it. 

Whatever happens, as I understand it, the owners have a tough road ahead when trying to pick their own management company, ironically. They are hogtied by developer rights that have now been transferred to Celebrity.:annoyed:


----------



## EileenSRN (Aug 12, 2008)

Alan,
Thank you for catching my error. Not VRI, but *MED RESORTS/AVR* is a recent Celebrity acquisition.

Eileen


----------



## wilma (Aug 26, 2008)

Celebrity Resorts, the new management co at HBR, has sent a letter to timeshare owners. A copy can be found here:
http://www.hanaleibayresort.com/hanalei_bay_owner_welcome.pdf


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 26, 2008)

The most important thing for owners to keep in mind: Hanalei Bay is owned by you, not by Celebrity.  I would get on the board, if there was such a change at my resort.  A change in management company can sometimes feel like it's been "taken over" by said company.  

Festiva came into Blue Ridge Village, and it's anyone's guess at what will happen there, but basically the resort was passed from Peppertree to Equivest (owned by Wyndham but sold out to Festiva), and now Festiva is acting as if they own the entire resort.  They reason that they own all unsold inventory in the newer building, so they are actively selling it, and are trying to get current owners to convert to points (some bizarre system no one understands).  

Well, that is a problem for the owners, because many have owned for a lot of years.  Where do owners get to assert their opinions?  The resort runs everything, including the board.

Don't let that happen to a lovely place like Hanalei Bay.


----------



## barndweller (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm with Alan on this one. I am thrilled that Quintus is gone but not so happy with Celebrity. How a developer could fabricate a contract that locks them in a exclusive manager, I don't know!! That just doesn't seem legal. Now Quintus has sold management rights to Celebrity and supposedly we owners have no choice in the matter.

I see trouble ahead. But at least we got out from under Quintus. Steer clear of any resort they are involved with. (David Walley's.)


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 27, 2008)

Wilma:  Did you get this letter in the mail?  We have received nothing, even in response to an email that we sent to them in regards to the changes.  HBs website still shows Quintus in the owners section.  Am I missing something?


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 27, 2008)

EileenSRN said:


> Celebrity Resorts are bottom feeders.


That's putting it mildly. HB owners better hang on.


----------



## wilma (Aug 27, 2008)

jlr10 said:


> Wilma:  Did you get this letter in the mail?  We have received nothing, even in response to an email that we sent to them in regards to the changes.  HBs website still shows Quintus in the owners section.  Am I missing something?



Yes, got the letter yesterday in the mail.


----------



## UDIVEGIRL (Sep 2, 2008)

Will Hanalei Bay Resort still be an II property with the new ownership?


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am bringing back this post to ask HBR owners:  Have you been contacted about taking their survey?  We have been sent two surveys asking if we think they should issue a special assessment to renovate all the unit interiors and whether they should do away with bonus and rental breaks for owners.  

I originally talked to them in January this year since we had not received a bill for maintenance fee and the again when they didn't apply the fees we paid.   They stated they had not had time to update their database of HBR owners in the four months since the management change, and had nothing in their computers to answer my questions, but I could just mail them my fee and send them an email if I wanted answers.  I did send them an email and they responded they couldn't answer my question without my member number (which they didn't have in their computer....)  Once we got the bill it noted that we would be assesses late fees if we didn't pay the fees prior to the date that had already passed.  Once I finally got the member number and sent them the email with questions they kept adressesing me as Mr. Robinson, in the followup emails even after I noted that I was Mrs. Robinson.  They certainly could use some customer service training.  I am concerned as it seems that trying to get owners to say they want a special assessment is their number one concern.  

Does anyone else have any other info about what is happeing at HBR?  We will be there in May and hopefully can find out what their thoughts are in redoing the resort.


----------



## Blackwhat (Mar 26, 2009)

*Celebrity White Sands Waikiki RTU Owner*

In Feb. of 2009 we got hit with a $695 special assessment which listed as the reason five items all related to bad debt or projected deficit. This is our last year of RTU as the lease is up early in 2010.
Celebrity does not respond to our inquires and threatens us with a 40 percent collection fee on top of interest and the $695 assessment. They also indicated on the billing that if the members fall short in paying the assessment the resort will close prematurely. The proposed budgets always leave room for question as to reliability
Celebrity is not for me or many of the other members.


----------



## wilma (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a week reserved at HBR for August hopefully in the Guava Bldg. Celebrity Resorts now wants to change the reservation process so that you can't reserve a specific unit. For one bedroom owners there is a huge difference in the units & views and I will only stay in the Guava. Most of the 1 bedrooms in other bldgs are dark, moldy, & bug-ridden. Quintus Resorts strung people along claiming they would fix up the units but they bolted after they sold out the timeshare units. The place needs a major remodel and I'm sure it will cost a bundle and render the units unusable for a long time. Many of the privately owned units are in much better shape. If Celebrity Resorts changes the reservation process, I will put our week on ebay for a minimal price  and get rid of it.


----------



## cpamomma (Mar 29, 2009)

We have an II exchange to HBR 8/30 - 9/6/09 in a two bedroom.  Should we cancel???


----------



## somerville (Apr 5, 2009)

Hanalei Bay Resort owners can visit the following website for additional information:  www.hanaleibayresortowners.com

They can join the Yahoo Group at:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hanaleibayresort/


----------

